# FAT32 Partition unter Linux anzeigen?



## Nelly (26. Juni 2005)

Hi

Ich hab mir zum Datentransfer eine FAT32 Partition gemacht. In Windows kann ich damit wunderbar arbeiten, jedoch hab ich die bis jetzt noch nich unter Linux (Suse 9.3) gefunden? Also unter welchem Verzeichnis? 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


PS: Ich hab bis jetzt nur Artikel zum zugriff auf NTFS Partitionen gefunden. Warscheinlich hab ich grad n Brett vorm Kopf....


----------



## generador (26. Juni 2005)

du musst die Partition erst mounten um sie unter Linux zu sehen

Unter Yast solltest du das Problemlos einstellen können


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Juni 2005)

Notfalls wirst Du die Festplatte per konsole so mounten können:

Beispiel

```
mount -t auto /dev/hda1 /mnt/win32
```

Du mußt natürlich die Partition richtig angeben (dev/hda1, dev/hda2, etc.) und den Mountpunkt Deinem System entsprechend setzen (mnt/win32, mount/fat32, mnt/hda4, etc.)


----------



## Nelly (26. Juni 2005)

Hat geklappt. Vielen dank für eure Hilfe!

MfG Lukas


----------

